# ASA Florida 2010 season



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

All clubs in Florida wishing to hold a state qualifier for 2010 season....Please get me your dates as soon as possible I am working on a schedule and a possible new format for the 2010 shooter of the year rankings.

Either send them here in a pm or

to my email: [email protected]


Also, if your club is interested in becoming an ASA club.....get with me as soon as you can. We are looking to have a BIG YEAR this coming 2010 from all sides of the state.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

a few changes for 2010:
We will be increasing the shooter fee to $25.00 for all the adult classes:
The extra $5.00 will be used towards the shooter of the year prize money, and award. 

SHOOTS ALREADY SCHEDULED:

JANUARY 24, 2010 DAYTONA ARCHERS - DAYTONA BEACH, FL

FEBURARY 14, 2010 BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE, FL

JUNE 5, 2010 EASTON TRAINIING CENTER - NEWBERRY, FL

JUNE 13, 2010 BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE , FL

JULY 17-18, 2010 DAYTONA ARCHERS - STATE CHAMPIONSHIP - DAYTONA BEACH , FL


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll get with my club and see if we can get some scheduled soon.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

PM SENT....Hopefully we could get one down south...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

pepi said:


> PM SENT....Hopefully we could get one down south...



Let's get that bowl a rolling, 

heres the as of right now update; New club in j'ville joing up: 

SHOOTS ALREADY SCHEDULED:

JANUARY 24, 2010 DAYTONA ARCHERS - DAYTONA BEACH, FL

FEBURARY 14, 2010 BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE, FL

FEBURARY 20, 2010 FT CAROLINE ARCHERS - JACKSONVILLE, FL NEW ASA CLUB WELCOME THEM ABOARD

APRIL 17, 2010 FT CAROLINE ARCHERS - JACKSONVILLE, FL 

JUNE 5, 2010 EASTON TRAINIING CENTER - NEWBERRY, FL

JUNE 13, 2010 BREVARD ARCHERS - MELBOURNE , FL

JULY 17-18, 2010 DAYTONA ARCHERS - STATE CHAMPIONSHIP - DAYTONA BEACH , FL


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully, I can get you some potential dates tonight. We've got a club meeting tonight that I'm going to propose some dates.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JohnBSox said:


> Hopefully, I can get you some potential dates tonight. We've got a club meeting tonight that I'm going to propose some dates.


John, is your club Gold coast or Ft. Lauderdale Archers ??


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> John, is your club Gold coast or Ft. Lauderdale Archers ??


Gold Coast


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

great, sounds good to me. I know we are looking to get all the three big clubs down there involved this year. GC FtLaud and Everg.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Still working on it. Between us, Fort Lauderdale, and Everglades the South Region has a pretty busy schedule with FAA shoots and Regional 3D shoots. I'm checking on some possible Saturday dates which seem to be pretty wide open.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Florida asa qualifier update*

*new shoots posted!!!*


bhtr3d said:


> let's get that bowl a rolling,
> 
> heres the as of right now update; new club in j'ville joing up:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like an exciting season ahead!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Shooter of the year guidlines*

2010 SOY Qualification Rules for Florida ASA Federation

2010 rules and format to be considered for Shooter of the year.

1) All shooters will need to compete in at least 3 qualifiers to be considered. Their scores will be accumulated towards SOY.

2) If a shooter shoots more than 3 qualifiers then they will receive a bonus of 10 points for each additional event.

3) A shooter can have 1 score replaced by another higher score for his/ her grand total

4) The awarding for placement points will be :
1-5 shooters 1st 5pts
1-10 shooters 1st 10 pts 2nd 5pts
1 -15 shooters 1st 15pt 2nd 10 pts 3rd 5pts


5) The cost to shoot in a qualifier will be $25.00. The extra $5.00 will be used towards the SOY purse and awards. The award will only be given to a shooter that has more than 5 different shooters in their class.

6) If there is not more than 5 shooters there will be a purse given only .

7) All ASA Federation rules apply


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

*Schedule Conflict*



bhtr3d said:


> JUNE 5, 2010 EASTON TRAINING CENTER - NEWBERRY, FL


Tim, did you notice this shoot conflicts with the LimbSaver Pro/Am in London, KY June 4-6?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bejovial said:


> Tim, did you notice this shoot conflicts with the LimbSaver Pro/Am in London, KY June 4-6?


I don't believe the date can be changed.... They have more then just archery going on at their location. I can see if its possible but I don't know


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> All clubs in Florida wishing to hold a state qualifier for 2010 season....Please get me your dates as soon as possible I am working on a schedule and a possible new format for the 2010 shooter of the year rankings.
> 
> Either send them here in a pm or
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim thanks again for having all the shoots where they are too far for Buzz and I to attend. LOL!!!!:shade: Take care and I will see ya at the ATA next week.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

What time do these shoots start? Is there a wesite for these clubs?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

all these clubs shoots shoot start shooting at 9am.

Just about every one of these clubs has its own web address

http://www.floridaarchery.org

http://www.3darchery.net

will give you just about all the clubs around in the state their web addys


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I FOUND MELBOURNE AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY REGISTER AT 8:15 AND SHOOT AT 9:00

What is the register and start time for Daytona?

Thanks for your help


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Floridaboy said:


> I FOUND MELBOURNE AND IT LOOKS LIKE THEY REGISTER AT 8:15 AND SHOOT AT 9:00
> 
> What is the register and start time for Daytona?
> 
> Thanks for your help


You have to be registered by 8:30 ...shooting starts at 9am


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------

